# Rigs trip



## CRC (May 15, 2013)

I am very lucky in life. Was invited to go on a trip to the rigs in a beautiful 62 G&S. Had a great crew and the weather was perfect. Left PC at 7 am Sunday and headed wayyy out. Hit Ensco by 2pm and the fish were bustin! Lost some and landed some, but it was an experience of a lifetime for me. 

There are more water pics on a camera which I will post when they come my way. Here is the total catch back at the dock. All snaps were caught on the way in (in about 30 minutes).


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

What a LOAD!!! You boys did well! Your captain sure knew what he was doing! You boys have some fish to clean! Congratulations!! YRM


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

That's a load of fish.


----------



## Jsullivansnapper (Apr 19, 2012)

Nice good eats


----------



## marlinchaser (Oct 11, 2007)

I'm going on a similar 2 day trip the end of July. Can't wait!!!


----------



## Yellow fever 23 (May 25, 2013)

:thumbup:


----------



## thick (Aug 16, 2011)

Looks like a Capt Andy Lindsey special!


----------

